# Scrape Studs!



## Handgunner (Oct 26, 2006)

I just pulled the card at my stand over at the other farm I hunt and man I'm pumped!

This scrape is about 100 yards from my stand along a field edge, and most activity was at night.

I know, that does me no good, but it will give me drive to sit longer in the mornings, and possibly all day when the rut does kick in...













Check out the G2 Kickers on both sides and how tight his beams wrap around.  Of these three, this is the one I'd LOVE to take!


----------



## Swamprat (Oct 26, 2006)

That last buck sure does have some character in his rack.

All are great looking bucks, hope you connect with one of them


----------



## Hoss (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey Delton, if you get tired of watching for em, let me know.  I'll be happy to relieve you.  Them's some fine looking bucks.

Hoss


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 26, 2006)

I claim dibs on them knife handles!!!


----------



## Killdee (Oct 26, 2006)

Good shots Delton


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Oct 26, 2006)

those are some awsome bucks good luck!


----------



## leo (Oct 27, 2006)

*Awesome TC pics*

Thanks for sharing them, at least you know they are there and one will eventually venture out in the light


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 27, 2006)

Good luck with them Delton....I like the second buck myself...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 27, 2006)

som hoss's for sure.  hocks are not turned on that last one yet either...get em Deltie


----------



## Trizey (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice bucks Delton!  

Is this a mock or the real deal?


----------



## Wetzel (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice pictures...


----------



## miller (Oct 27, 2006)

All are studs, but that last deer just does it for me. Thanks for sharing..... and good luck!


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 27, 2006)

> Nice bucks Delton!
> 
> Is this a mock or the real deal?



This is just a scrape I found on the field edge.  The only thing I put into this one was Tinks.

I was going to start a mock scrape yesterday but with the rain moving in, I figured it would just dilute the mixture... So after the rain clears, I'll mock one up and hang a camera.

Glad y'all liked the pictures.  The wife is going to be in this stand this evening and this weekend.  I'd LOVE to see her drop any of these!  

Nick, you can't have the handles, Hoss, I wish this farm wasn't "family only" or you'd be more than welcome to a spot!  I mean that.


----------



## Booner Killa (Oct 27, 2006)

I hear you D. Nothing like a little motivation right before the rut hits. When you think about getting out of the tree. Take a couple pics of those deer and pull them out of your shirt pocket and take a quick gander. You'll sit there another hr. Good luck!!!! I want to see some pics of one or both of those dudes on the ground!!!!


----------



## BowFan (Oct 27, 2006)

Congrats on those great pics!  That first one's got a nicely swollen neck.  

I bet they made a nice mature group, probably hanging out together in velvet.

Is that sandy soil there and was that second shot after some rain?   And lastly, is there external lighting there?  
The shadows on the brush in front look like the light is off to the right a little ways.

Is it too obvious that I'm staring and drooling?  

Thanks for posting em up!


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 27, 2006)

Yep, sandy soil and I think we had a rain that night, I can't remember, so that would account for the damp looking sand.

No external lighting, just the flash from the camera.

I'm drooling too....  I just wish this wind would lay so I could give the stand a try.  As it is, it's the wrong wind for that stand...... I'm needing a wind that's coming out of the east or southeast....


----------



## Sixes (Oct 27, 2006)

Very nice bucks, that first one seems to have a few years on him the way his back is sagging.

The split tines on the third one give it some good character, it`d be a tough choice if they all came out after the same doe. 

Best of luck with em, glad you get two tags


----------



## bustindeer (Oct 28, 2006)

i claim dibs on all the above


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Nov 2, 2006)

Tell her good luck delton, only if there is a hot doe, and they could be, tell her to take a sandwich and stay away from you all day and she might get lucky.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks like them stickers on the G2 are in their genetics. Good lookin' bucks! Hope you or the wife get a crack at one this season.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 2, 2006)

Swamprat said:


> That last buck sure does have some character in his rack.



Don't he though! Things are looking good down your way, Delton.


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 2, 2006)

DSGB said:


> Looks like them stickers on the G2 are in their genetics. Good lookin' bucks! Hope you or the wife get a crack at one this season.


Yes it does.  Just about every buck I've seen, or taken over there has had a kicker off his G2, or a place where one has started.

Here he is last year... I started calling him "The G2 Buck" last year.  I also found both sheds.


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 3, 2006)

nice pics DElton hope you or the mrs gets one of them bad boys!


----------

